# Can't figure out how to remove shroud on S-200



## Mike Dee (Nov 3, 2019)

I have an old S-200 with e-start and the aluminum inner grab handle. 

I have all the fasteners removed but I can't seem to pull the lower / back shroud off. The shroud I am speaking of is the one covering the carb.

If I try to pull it up towards the top of the handle the sides of the shroud hit the aluminum grab bar and will it just wedges itself. 

I searched for quite a while on YouTube and could not find a similar model that showed the shroud removal.

I can post a video if it will help.

Thanks - I am going nuts:smile2:


----------



## Mike Dee (Nov 3, 2019)

Nevermind - I just figured it out. Sometime you need to post something to magically get the solution on your own.


----------

